# What processor can I get to upgrade?



## Krevra

I want to upgrade my emachine to at least duel core, seems thats the main thing slowing it down from playing better games. Im about to get a Nvidia 9400 gt 1gig or a Radeon 4650 1gig in a few days. I know my system isnt for hardcore gaming and i dont expect it to be, but i would like to be able to play games from 2009+ even if its at medium settings. My question is what processor can i use to replace my current one thats at least dual core 2.4. I have been searching around and i cant find an answer anywhere.

My comps specs are: (Remember im upgrading the graphics card, and later plan to get a better power supply)
CPU-Z Report(Think it has my motherboard on there)


> Emachine ET1831-05 I BELIEVE this is my motherboard number EMCP73VT-PM
> Intel Celeron Processor 450 (2.20 GHz, 512 KB Cache, 800 MHz FSB)
> 500 GB SATA hard drive
> 3 GB of installed RAM (1 x 2048MB & 1 x 1024MB)
> NVIDIA GeForce 7050 integrated graphics
> SuperMulti optical drive with the following write speeds: 16x DVD±R, 8x DVD±R DL, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD+RW, 5x DVD-RAM, 48x CD-R, 32x CD-RW
> Fast Ethernet networking (10/100)
> Multi-in-One memory card reader compatible with CompactFlash (Type I and II), CF+ Microdrive, Secure Digital (SD) Card, miniSD Card, MultiMediaCard (MMC), MMCmobile, MMCmicro, Reduced-Size MultiMediaCard (RS-MMC), xD-Picture Card, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, Memory Stick Duo, Memory Stick PRO Duo, Memory Stick Micro
> Ports: six USB 2.0 (two front, four rear), two PS/2, one VGA, six audio ports (7.1 channel audio support)
> Expansion slots: two PCI (available), one PCI-Express x1 (available), one PCI-Express x16 (available)
> Expansion bays: two 3.5-inch HDD (1 available), two 5.25-inch ODD (1 available)
> High-definition headphone jack and microphone jack
> Windows 7 Home Premium makes it easy to create a home network and share all of your favorite photos, videos, and music. And you can watch shows for free when and where you want with Internet TV on Windows Media Center. Get the best entertainment experience with Windows 7 Home Premium.
> Get more features with Windows Anytime Upgrade. It's the best way to add features to Windows 7, takes as few as ten minutes, requires no software or downloads, and you'll keep your existing programs, files, and settings. Windows will walk you through the simple upgrade process.
> Pre-loaded software includes Microsoft Works SE 9.0 for word processing and spreadsheet work. Enjoy a 60-day trial version of Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007.
> Dimensions: 14.2 x 7.1 x 16.2 inches (HxWxD)
> Weight: 18 pounds


----------



## Intel_man

Your motherboard supports a Core 2 Duo processor that is up to 65W on the power usage. http://support.gateway.com/emachines/desktop/2009/emachines/et/ET1831/ET1831sp2.shtml

I would suggest a 8500, or if you find that one too expensive, a 8400.

E8500
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036

E8400
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037


----------



## Krevra

Thanks for much for the help, and the price is fine. im getting it after im done with basic training(Army Reserve) so i will have plenty of cash. i want to get the best possible one. And that one is much better then what i expected. But also i am going to upgrade the power supply prior to getting anything else after the graphics card. So im not to worried about the watts.


----------



## Intel_man

No, it's not because of the power supply. It's the motherboard support that limits it to a 65W processor.


----------



## Krevra

Oh alrite then, Thanks again for the quick response :>


----------



## 87dtna

Hell no don't buy an E8400, they are severely overpriced.  And your motherboard is not limited to 65w cpu's.  You could ge a Q6600 quad which is 105w, or a Q9505 which is 95w.

Here's your CPU support list-

http://www.e4allupgraders.info/dir1/motherboards/socket775/ecsMCP73VT-PM_cpu.shtml


I highly suggest this E6500-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116093


You won't even notice a difference between this and the E8400, it's a million times better than what you are running.  Use the money you saved on the CPU and get a much better graphics card.

Actually, just found this card-

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=BFGE88512GTOCE&cat=VCD


Cheap!  The 8800gt and 9800gt are the same card.  WAY better than a 4650.  The 9400gt is junk.

And here's a good power supply to get-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371035


If you get those 3 components there, you'll be gaming on better than medium settings


----------



## Matthew1990

+1 for Dual Cores

Core 2 Duo are still overpriced


----------



## Intel_man

87dtna said:


> Hell no don't buy an E8400, they are severely overpriced.  And your motherboard is not limited to 65w cpu's.  You could ge a Q6600 quad which is 105w, or a Q9505 which is 95w.
> 
> Here's your CPU support list-
> 
> http://www.e4allupgraders.info/dir1/motherboards/socket775/ecsMCP73VT-PM_cpu.shtml



Says so on emachine's website that it supports up to 65W.


----------



## 87dtna

Well, I believe people have tested those CPU's and it worked and thats why they are on the support list.


----------



## Krevra

Sorry for the late response, But thanks alot guys. I thought i knew alot about computers but man im far from it lol. About the graphics card, im thinking of the EVGA GeForce GT 220 1GB DDR3 PCI-Express Graphics Card, it says it can run on min 300 watt, but there has been alot of confirmation that it runs with 250(I will upgrade the watts when i come back from basic training)

As for the processor i want to get the best possible one. I dont want to have to upgrade my computer for a few years... After getting the graphics card if at all seems it will cost more to upgrade ill get a new computer if not i rather do minor changes here and there. And whats the differnce between Dual core and Core Duo?


----------



## 87dtna

There's not much difference at all between the pentium dual core and core 2 duo, as long as you are talking about the same technology (meaning like 45nm or 65nm etc).  Core 2 duo has more cache, but thats it.  There are both Wolfdale core's if you are looking at 45nm chips.  It's certainly not worth over double the price at all.


----------



## Krevra

Oh, alrite thanks :>


----------



## 87dtna

No problem, just trying to get you maximum bang for the buck


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I completely agree with 87dtna comments.  The Core 2 Duo E8400 and the E8500 are a rip off.  People who pay that much for a dual-core processor do not know what is available on the market.  Quad-core processors have far more processing power than dual-core processors and you could get a good quad-core for $170.

The Pentium Dual-Core E6500 for $80 is a much better buy than the E8400 or E8500.


----------



## linkster30

Hello, I am also planning to upgrade my processor, have same base system, and think i will go with the Intel Pentium Dual-Core E6500. The big question I have, as I have never upgraded a CPU, is will I need to do anything with the BIOS or chipset in order for it to work?


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Linkster30, please post your motherboard specifications for us.  This information is necessary in order to determine what processor will work with your system.


----------



## BurningSkyline

If you are going to upgrade to bigger components you might want to get a reasonably priced case like a HAF 912, which more than likely has better cooling than your current one. I wouldn't get a 9400GT, though. This card is pretty decent. GT240

makes me wonder if he should just build a simple system out of scratch...
Athlon II Quad, 4850 or 4870, Decent Motherboard, etc. A good PSU like a Corsair 520w.


----------



## Rockbear78

I actually have this same model computer... and hopefully same mother board?.. I already put a 1gig video card in it and got a pretty killer deal on it so i purchased it... I too would like to upgrade to a dual core processor as a few games that i enjoy require them for the minimal requirements... I had found this list http://www.geeks.com/products_sc.asp?Cat=914  and i hope this works cause i suck with forums lol!

anyhow i was thinking of getting the top one on that list?... would these even work?... unfortunatly im unemplyed right now and cant afford to do anything big but would enjoy playing with some of my friends now and then


----------



## 87dtna

That CPU should work (the pentium D 820) and is a decent upgrade.  But they run very hot so make sure you watch those temps.

What model video card did you get?  Unfortunately, most people think that more video card ram means better performance, and this isn't necessarily so at all.  And video card manufacturers take advantage of that.
What resolution monitor do you have also?


----------



## Rockbear78

the video card is a 1gb ati radeon hd 4500 series and the monitor came with the pc when i bought it ... it defaults at 1366x768  Im pretty knowledgable as far a sbuilding and such but upgrading and what affects video games i still have alot to learn on thank you for your help its greatly appreciated


----------



## 87dtna

OK, just as I pretty much suspected, a 4550 is no good for gaming at all even if it had 10g of memory LOL.

Most of what makes a graphics card strong is the stream processors firstly, and then core clock.  Memory bandwidth is next, and Nvidia cards have a completely different system but lets just focus on one thing at a time 

Now, for that resolution, I would recommend a card with atleast 800 stream processors and you'd be able to pretty much play any game with any settings at that resolution.  Cards with 800 are a 4850 or a 5770.  The 4850 is VERY cheap right now, and is still a quite capable card.
With that said, your 4550 has 80 stream processors   Yes literally 10% of what I would recommend, it's a very weak card.  The bare minimum you could get away with a card like a 4670, which has 320 SP's, you'd just need to run lower settings with some games.  But you may be able to find a 4830 (640 sp's) for dirt cheap right now.
However, I highly suggest you get a decent power supply before upgrading your card.  The 4850 (or 4830) can suck a good amount a juice and can take out a cheap PSU.  If if a PSU goes out it can take the motherboard and other components with it...not good!

Lastly, for now, memory amount needs to be determined by the resolution you are running.  At 1366x768, you'd never even fully use 512mb of vram.  I have 1920x1080p, and have never gone much over 800mb with the games I play.


----------



## Rockbear78

awesome information thank you very much

shopped around a bit and saw this card here

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001ONUTWQ/ref=asc_df_B001ONUTWQ1422098?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=pg-469-100-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B001ONUTWQ

think when tax time rolls around ill look at getting that the processor i showed earlier in the thread and a new ps


----------



## 87dtna

The 4650 is weaker than a 4670, PLUS that one you linked to has ddr2 Vram.  You want at minimum DDR3 ram.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sapphire-HD-485...122?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item45f89e28ca

I know it's $20 more, but it is easily a 4 times stronger card than that 4650.


OR, you could take a stab at bidding on this card-
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gigabyte-Techno...201?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item20b7083659

A 5670 would be adequate, 400 stream processors.  With $10 of shipping, I wouldn't bid more than $45 on it though or else the 4850 is a better deal.


----------



## Rockbear78

oh duh I didnt even notice that until you pointed it out!  thank you much for that.. unfortunatly wont be looking at any of it until the taxes come in ... Im thinking of checking ebay and craigslist around that time as well and see if i can find my mom a more up to date computer perhaps use the card im using in mine now in one for her i cant thank you enough for taking me to school on this subject!


----------



## ajsilva1973

I realize that this post is from 2010, but I am currently in the exact same situation. I tried to access the processor links provided by "87dtna", but those have been discontinued. Is there any processor currently available for my ET1831-05?


----------



## spirit

ajsilva1973 said:


> I realize that this post is from 2010, but I am currently in the exact same situation. I tried to access the processor links provided by "87dtna", but those have been discontinued. Is there any processor currently available for my ET1831-05?



Start a new thread rather than bumping a thread from years ago next time please.

You can probably still get the processors he recommended from other places. Try eBay or look second hand.


----------



## 87dtna

Since it is years later, you can get an E8400 for relatively cheap now-

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...7419?pt=CPUs&hash=item3a875ced6b#ht_48wt_1362


----------



## ajsilva1973

I just want to say thanks to all of you for the help. I got the E8400 that 87dtna suggested on eBay for $24.99. It's lighning speed compared to the stock Celeron, although I'm sure it's turtle speed to most of your PC's.


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah an E8400 is going to be quite a difference from a single core Celeron.  Glad to hear it works good for you


----------

